# MT. GILEAD, OH: "Sarge" - Gorgeous Boy!!!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*A rescue friend of mine sent "Sarge" to me to crosspost. He is currently at the Morrow County Dog Shelter in Mt. Gilead, OH. I don't know anything more about him other than what is stated below. He is not yet on their Petfinder site, so I can't provide a Petfinder link.*

*If you'd like to know more about Sarge, please contact the shelter directly at the number given below.*

*Mt. Gilead, OH is in the north central part of Ohio, almost equal distance from Toledo and Cleveland.*

*Here is the information I was given along with Sarge's photo:*

This is Sarge. He is a gorgeous German Shepherd that is approximately 2-3 yrs old. He is exceptionally smart, already knows sit, down, and paw (and will offer which ever you point to). He is good on leash. He reac...ts well to the other dogs inside the kennel....although we have not tested him one on one with another dog. He is alert and very aware of his surroundings. While he looks like a true GSD.....he has one difference than most.....he has no tail. My guess is that he was born with out the tail. He will be available for release to an approved rescue on 5/23/2013. All interested adopters must meet him and complete an application to be considered. 
Morrow County Dog Shelter Mt. Gilead, OH 419-946-1747

*SARGE*









*Morrow County Dog Shelter* 
Physical address 
195 S. Main St. 
Mt. Gilead, Ohio 43338 
Mailing Address 
80 N. Walnut St. Suite A 
Mt. Gilead, OH 43338 
Phone: 419-946-1747


----------

